# Tiefenbereiche Lowrance Elite 7 HDI



## TomtaCarp (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

habe mir schon unzählige Beiträge + Bedienungsanleitung durchgeschaut. Zwei Dinge sind mir jedoch immer noch unklar.

1.) Ich schleppe oft in Tiefen von 10-60m, um möglichst wenig Störsignale an der Oberfläche zu haben muss ich immer den Tiefenbereich anpassen -> dann zoom auf die obersten 15m.
(---> mich Interessieren nur die Obersten 15m.)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?
(Beim HDS8 kann man zB. Tiefenbereich auf 15m einstellen und das Echolot liefert auch bei 60m noch Ergebnisse, beim HDI 7, zeigt es bei mir nur 0m an und das Bild ist misserabel.)

Vl. hat ja wer das selbe Problem und schon eine Lösung gefunden!

2.) Normalerweise ist der Bildschirm weiß, Sicheln schwarz. Ohne irgendwas umzustellen wird bei mir teilw. das Echobild dunkler (Störsignale) Fische kann ich jedoch immer noch erkennen, dann Fahr ich 500m weiter und es sind diese Störungen nur wie üblich auf den ersten 5m. Hat das ev. was mit der Sprungschicht zutun?
--> Teilbereich mit/ohne Sprungschicht??? (See= ca. 450ha)

Danke im Voraus.
LG Thomas


----------



## nichtsfaenger (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tiefenbereiche Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Hey Thomas
Das macht eigentlich jedes Elite 7. Die haben eine schwächere Software, wie die HDS-Geräte. Deswegen sind die auch wesentlich billiger wie die HDS.
In deinen Fall Automatischen Tiefenbereich auf 30m stellen und dann die Plustaste einmal drücken, um 2-fache Vergrößerung zu machen. Dann mit der Pfeiltaste nach oben fahren. Dann wirst du keine Störungen mehr haben.
Du musst bei 20m Tiefe 10m Fenster machen.
             Bei 30m Tiefe 15m Fenster machen usw.
             Bei 100m Tiefe 50m Fenster machen.
             usw
Also bei der angezeigten Wassertiefe musst du mindestens die Hälfte als Fenster auswählen.
Machst Du bei 60m nur 25m Fenster und weniger, hast du wieder die Störungen drauf.
Gruß Mike


----------



## TomtaCarp (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Tiefenbereiche Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Hallo Mike,

Danke für die Info, schade das es nur so geht :/ 

Es wäre Softwaremäßig nichts dabei, wenn man wenigsten Automatische Tiefenbereiche + Zoom auf die Oberfläche einstellen könnte. 

Wenn man oft die Tiefenbereiche wechselt, man nur die obersten 20m beangeln will, ist es also das falsche Echolot.

Danke aber trotzdem für die Hilfe, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens dass mein Gerät richtig funktioniert.

LG Thomas


----------



## TomtaCarp (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Tiefenbereiche Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Danke für den Tipp, nehme meine Aussage zurrück, funktioniert perfekt!

Danke!


----------

